# Piedmont Reports?



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Heading down with a buddy to his cabin this weekend and wondering if anybody had any recent ice reports. Thanks in advance?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've seen little to no reports on Piedmont so I'd say take your BIG cooler.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Would be nice, just hope the ice and water conditions are good.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now the weather report for Friday and Saturday will not be good for the ice. I think it is supposed to rain most of the day Saturday.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The forecast has changed a little, 37 Friday and 44 with some sun Saturday. Rain for Sunday now. I haven't been on the ice so I can't help you there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just talked to a friend that drove past Piedmont today on SR-22 and said there was 3 shanties out over the old road bed. The ice must be some what safe ? Watch the edges though.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The reports I have are very slow and a few dinks. Piedmont fishing always seem to be much better at late ice. When it starts to fall apart and you need a plank to get on the ice.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

yea late ice when you plank to get on and have to be off by noon .. then you do it again in the morning after it stiffn's up over night ... then you start fishing the shady side of the lake where the sun don't hit ..then you start packing waders in the shanty to get off then in 2 days your wade fishing which is a perfect ending to it all .........


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

of course this is still January im talking March ")


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I've seen little to no reports on Piedmont so I'd say take your BIG cooler.


Everybody says that then they go and see they could have left their bucket at home. Same story about Alum. Somebody always thinks people are hiding something. Amazing.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fished this afternoon with hopes of getting on the saugeye. Managed 6 cigar saugeye but did catch some nice crappie, 2 descent bluegill and 2 nice perch. All in all a good day. Thanks to all responds to the thread and tight lines!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

There are some quality(for inland lakes) perch in there if you can find them.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anybody have a report on the ice. Was thinking of giving it a try tomorrow if the ice is still safe


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure if Corps site is accurate. But it says the lake is up 6.3 feet from winter pool. If that's true. You'll need a boat to get on the ice. It's the only lake in the area they let come up that much (if site is accurate). And if they did they must be trying to run the ice fisherman off.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Actually, it has to be wrong. There's no way it had an in flow of 45,000cfs
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/mus/pes


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Last week when I was there it said it was +4.2 ft which was obviously not right


----------



## eye chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone make it out today? Just curious how the ice is?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Any updates? Would like to try this weekend...


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Well not up that high now


----------



## eye chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

Fished today ice was anywhere from 5” to 7” did find one spot that the spud went through in 2 hits about 10ft out from shore couldn’t find the saugeye but the crappie where on.


----------

